# Rat family



## Tairros (Apr 14, 2021)

Hey everyone!
I just got some new rats last month from someone, love these babies, so thought I would introduce myself in a community of fellow rat lovers as well as ask some questions.
Not a good picture as they do love to hide still and run when seeing my phone, but meet Sithis (brown) and the Night Mother (white/gray)
Now as her title may suggest, she IS pregnant and he is the male. I will be separating them shortly and he will be going to a new home while I keep a couple female babies after weaning. I am expecting birthing likely this week from when I was told she became pregnant.








Here is a question.
What age are females typically big enough to be in a cage with 1.5cm bar spacing?

Looking forward to seeing more posts and learning more about my ratties.


Note:
I have worked with exotic animals in general for 9 years professionally and am very familiar with general care, however rats are still new to me and I don't know much of anything about rat breeding and so I am still doing research on pregnancy and birthing/newborn raising.

Yay new animals! <3


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

1.5cm is about half an inch, so really as soon as baby rats can climb safely they will do fine in a cage with that bar spacing (baby rats of any age can't get through bar spacing of 0.5 inches or less, which when converted is about 1.27 cm. Yours are a bit larger, but by such a small amount that I doubt it'll make a difference). Most breeders I've seen move them to a bar cage at about 3-3.5 weeks, since this is when they really start to explore and climb more (and most importantly are more steady at it lol). You'll want lots of fall breakers and such, but otherwise they will really enjoy a bared cage then since they will be climbing and exploring a lot!

As far as the current male and female I would try to separate them ASAP, because females can be impregnated again as soon as they give birth. So you don't want to risk any accidental second pregnancy, especially if she is close to giving birth (rat gestation is about 3 weeks). Also make sure to separate the baby males at just under 5 weeks, right before they become sexually mature. 

CongRATs on your new ratties!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi and welcome! Love the names...fellow Skyrim player!

Yes, do separate them as Shadow said. She has the best advice, so no need for me to add to it. Are you planning on neutering your boy so you can keep the pair?


----------



## Tairros (Apr 14, 2021)

Shadow <3 said:


> 1.5cm is about half an inch, so really as soon as baby rats can climb safely they will do fine in a cage with that bar spacing (baby rats of any age can't get through bar spacing of 0.5 inches or less, which when converted is about 1.27 cm. Yours are a bit larger, but by such a small amount that I doubt it'll make a difference). Most breeders I've seen move them to a bar cage at about 3-3.5 weeks, since this is when they really start to explore and climb more (and most importantly are more steady at it lol). You'll want lots of fall breakers and such, but otherwise they will really enjoy a bared cage then since they will be climbing and exploring a lot!
> 
> As far as the current male and female I would try to separate them ASAP, because females can be impregnated again as soon as they give birth. So you don't want to risk any accidental second pregnancy, especially if she is close to giving birth (rat gestation is about 3 weeks). Also make sure to separate the baby males at just under 5 weeks, right before they become sexually mature.
> 
> CongRATs on your new ratties!


Thank you for the info! I actually separated them and got her birthing tank setup the same day that I posted so that is good to go!
I had planned on separating the male and female babies at 4 1/2 weeks, would that suffice in this instance?
I especially appreciate the sizing info. Having never dealt with housing newborn kittens I had no idea the spacing they can get through! My enclosure the adults have been in/long term housing for the ones I keep was originally for working with Sugar Gliders.



Tinytoes said:


> Hi and welcome! Love the names...fellow Skyrim player!
> 
> Yes, do separate them as Shadow said. She has the best advice, so no need for me to add to it. Are you planning on neutering your boy so you can keep the pair?


Awesome! I love the elderscrolls stories a lot.
I would really love to, but unfortunately it's just not going to be an option. He is actually going to be going to stay with a friend of mine who needs a new partner for his male rat since the previous companion passed from a tumor.

I plan on, assuming there are any, keeping 2 female kittens and the mother.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

That's a good plan, keeping two females babes. And it's perfect that your friend gets a male cage mate, and you can visit him 

Off subject...do you play ESO?


----------

